# Snake ID



## Chanzey (Oct 14, 2012)

Now I'm pretty certain it's an Orange Naped Snake, but wondering if it could possibly be a different naped as some of the pictures Ive looked at look similar to others, anyone want to confirm. 

I have read they stand upright and kind of bluff as a defensive measure and this guy was certainly doing that, but at what I don't know... he wasn't looking at me  He was doing it from the middle of the road to the other side? Had to move around to the other side for front on shot..


----------



## myusername (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like a slaty-grey.


----------



## jordo (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep, it's an Orange-naped (Furina ornata). The orange dulls down as they age.

- - - Updated - - -



myusername said:


> Looks like a slaty-grey.


Have you seen a slaty?


----------



## eipper (Oct 14, 2012)

Jordo,

why not a barnardi? I cannot see a nasal cleft from those pics to rule barnardi in or out. I would run with Furina sp without further info

cheers
scott


----------



## Blackdog (Oct 14, 2012)

Scott,
What's the latest on these guys. A few years back when the attached photo's were taken I was under the impression that both barnardi and ornata would, when keyed out produce the same result - F. ornata.
At the time i stuck with Furina barnardi, have I labelled them correctly?
Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## eipper (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Mike,

The one of the right has a nasal cleft which ornata don't have (at least the ornata I have seen). In the adult (Female?) it is consistant with barnardi but I cannot make out the head scalation well enough from that image as posted.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## jordo (Oct 14, 2012)

I stand corrected. Do you have a paper on Furinas Scott? It doesn't mention anything about nasal clefts in Wilson and Swan.
Cheers


----------



## Chanzey (Oct 14, 2012)

Cheers guys, those were the two I was tossing up between, thanks for the details.


----------

